# Coffee Omega Blend Feedback



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

Coffee bags all packed for shipping.

Those of you who got in first should receive it in the next few days.

Enjoy !!!!!.and don't forget the feedback.....

View attachment 5296


Please keep this thread on track with feedback


----------



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

coffee-lover said:


> How dark/light is the roast


You shall soon find out, all I can say is the smell is wonderful!!!!


----------



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

GS11 said:


> Thanks for update looking forward too these. Can you confirm the roast date?


Roast date 25th since these are samples we had left over labels from 21st. So these labels were used.


----------



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

You have 3 months shelf life.... plus you can't drink freshly roasted coffee for 3 days after roasting as it "gasses" off.

So ideally from 30th onwards will be fine


----------



## c_squared (Jun 26, 2013)

Got my sample pack today...thanks! I'm going away for the weekend so didn't really have any time to play or carefully consider what flavours I was getting. However I did turn out one shot, 18g in, 27g out in just under 25 seconds. Could have just been luck, but I got a really nice extraction on my bottomless pf. A couple of sips of the espresso and I thought it tasted very nice, definitely a smooth taste, chocolate notes. Steamed some milk and drank the rest as a flat white. Lovely nutty, chocolatey flavour. Looking forward to some more experimenting at the end of the weekend. Initial impressions are positive.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

I received mine also. Opened it and nicely surprised at the roast level, looks good - as does the visual bean quality : )

Ill have a play tomorrow


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

garydyke1 said:


> Opened it and nicely surprised at the roast level, looks good - as does the visual bean quality : )


Looking forward to this. How would you describe level of roast?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Medium to dark medium


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Just got mine , is it ready to go ?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Just got mine , is it ready to go ?


Gary you might have an allergic reaction ....


----------



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

Yep, been pass few days so ready to go.....


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

I'm just drinking my 2nd lot of this, by an absolute fluke the grind setting I had set for the Coffee Compass Sulawesi kalossi beans was spot on for this. Given that I'm just getting over another cold so my taste buds aren't at 100% I can definitely get chocolate and caramel notes which I'm guessing is the Brazilian and a deep earthiness which again I guess is the Sumatra Jagong. Even to my currently limited sense of smell it smelt gorgeous on opening them and grinding, seems like an excellent blend so far.


----------



## robti (Mar 27, 2013)

We'll got mine this morning and was going to leave it over the weekend but after a quick read on here couldn't resist opening the bag and what a pleasant surprise I was hit with a lovely smooth aroma ( is all I can describe it as not to bitter/ strong) so I think the process shall begin tomorrow morning, will have the usual 4ish flat whites then have a play around with this after lunch


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

Home late and confirm receipt. Good to see cupping notes on pack...

*Look for a deep chocolate body, followed by notes of hazlenut and a delicious caramel sweetness.*



*
*Opened packet and very pleasant sweet/ creamy/ nutty chocolate aroma. Finishing off some red bourbon this evening and aim too give the these a try tomorrow:good:


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

One thing I can say about this blend is that if a local coffee shop started using it and made it well they would get my business when in town, its so much more than some coffee shop blends which are more of a "just a pleasant cup of coffee" kind of thing. That's one thing my local roasters are guilty of, they have some excellent coffee in stock to sell, but the house blend is nice enough that you wouldn't turn your nose up at it and well made, yet it could be so much more.


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

17g in 30g out in 31 seconds. Not getting a lot at the moment seems a bit fresh?


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

19g in 32g out in 33 secs tasting notes accurate Choc/hazelnut/sweet. In milk Caramel

Nice I would be encouraged if more shops used this standard of coffee. Any darker and I'm reaching for the sugar but that's just me I am a light/medium fan

Good body, a lasting crema and an enjoyable espresso.

In milk (Flat White) in a 6oz cup caramel is the flavour that comes through

In short if this was served in a coffee shop to me I would tip that's a certainty.


----------



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

Great reviews so far..... Keep it coming ...... Blend has gone on sale: http://www.coffeeomega.co.uk


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

To add to my comments of earlier, I've just finished my last shot of this and it was one of very few coffee's that have had me thinking "Bugger!!!" (used in the way Aussies do) when realising that it was all gone.

Excellent blend and well worth pushing hard to coffee shops.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I gave the bag a squeeze before opening and the room filled with a caramel sweetness - like that of a vanilla / caramel candle.

Sadly for me the fist shot was a sink shot, due to being a little too finely ground.

I adjusted my grinder and the next espresso shot and cortado were great.

Sweet, no acidity, Milk chocolate, blending into toffee - kind of like a Cadburys Caramel bar mixed with a Cadburys Whole Nut bar.

The beans themselves are a darker shade of medium roast but easy to work with. No static, very even grind and knocked out as a complete puck too.

18g in, 30g out in 27 seconds at 93c

My wife noticed I was using new beans and asked if we had used this roaster before. She loved her flat white (double shot plus 4.5 oz milk) and said it tasted chocolaty with caramel also.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (Nov 29, 2012)

Received my pack yesterday thanks.







. Had my first go with 18g in and 30g out in 23 seconds mixed with roughly 6 oz of milk. Impressed lovely smooth slightly caramel taste, would definitely buy if the price was reasonable.


----------



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

Charliej said:


> To add to my comments of earlier, I've just finished my last shot of this and it was one of very few coffee's that have had me thinking "Bugger!!!" (used in the way Aussies do) when realising that it was all gone.
> 
> Excellent blend and well worth pushing hard to coffee shops.


Thanks Charliej your comments.

Our target are coffee shops, this blend took time to perfect!


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

this sounds really good. any chance of a guest lot please?


----------



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

CamV6 said:


> this sounds really good. any chance of a guest lot please?


Guess lot, what do you mean?


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

CamV6 said:


> this sounds really good. any chance of a guest lot please?


Cam it's not a DSOL bean so no guest lots available a few of us got samples of this to give our feedback on for Coffee Omega.

To clarify for Coffee Omega, in our little DSOL darker roasts monthly subscription club there are always spots for people who don't subscribe to buy 500g of that months beans and we call them guest lots.


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

Really Enoyed this morning via V60 15g > 250g out in 3min30 Sweet aroma lots going on in the cup smooth toffee / nutty/ chocolate but also getting sweet orange citrus too.... (Note mandarin mentioned in cupping notes for the jajong element)

Look forward too trying this via the brewtus in a flat white later this evening.


----------



## IanP (Aug 4, 2011)

Sounds like a great blend you've created. Looking forward to having some time to devote to mine on Monday.......can't wait to open the bag!


----------



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

So far so good.............!!!!

Can we aim to get all feedbacks by end of next week please? this will unable any last minute adjustments to blend/ cupping.

Keep your eyes peeled we have a fantastic single origin colombian beans arriving - again we expect these to be near perfect!

Samples will be available


----------



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

For those of you who have kindly agreed to donate to Water Fall project (UKCoffee Week) in replacement for these samples, we would provide our paypal details for contributions. 100% of your money will be given in charity.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Donation sent


----------



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

Glenn said:


> Donation sent


Thank you very much


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

oops sorry fellas I wasn't really with it when I sent that and got the wrong end of the stick with the thread!

Lets try again....................

These sound great, can I get a sample please or is it too late?


----------



## Wobin19 (Mar 19, 2013)

Thank you for the sample which came yesterday. I would mirror what has already been said and found this bean easy to work with and great as ristretto / espresso, and for me even better as a flat white. Love the intensity without the bitterness, Hazlenut and Chocolate tasting notes spot on. Could well be ordering some of this at some point in the future. Its running out far too quickly.


----------



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

CamV6 said:


> oops sorry fellas I wasn't really with it when I sent that and got the wrong end of the stick with the thread!
> 
> Lets try again....................
> 
> These sound great, can I get a sample please or is it too late?


Unfortunatley, all samples have now been taken. Trial samples for coffee shops now.. ..


----------



## Wobin19 (Mar 19, 2013)

Please PM me the details for donation. Thanks.


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

I made a V60, I think the water was a little too hot and the grind a little too tight, but it has a very mellow aftertaste.

It's kind of like a bitter dark chocolate at the moment.

Not bad at all.

Tomorrow will be even better now that I know where to take it.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Is this not an espresso blend?


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> Is this not an espresso blend?


I have only seen reference to this being a 'speciality blend'

Blend comprises 3 x single origin and roasted medium to dark medium.

As such should work well in brewed as well as espresso.

This evening tried 16g in an 8oz flat white but for me does not punch through milk like some of my darker roasted SO's and blends.......though more testing to continue tomorrow.

btw found this blend really easy to dial in.

CoffeeOmega please PM with donation details.....edit thanks:good:


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

Two very agreeable 6oz flat whites this morning. 93temp 16g >27g out in 27sec approx

Great crema. Toffee Chocolate/ Nutty / Punching through milk this time in the 6ozcup . I'm also detecting a sweet citrus element in cup.

So to re-cap really good blend of beans working great for me in both V60 and as a flat white.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

My wife wants another flat white. Shame we have finished this sample









Worked well. Easy to use. Quite forgiving too.


----------



## drude (Apr 22, 2013)

Mine arrived on Friday - many thanks for the chance to try this. First shot a little too short - 17 in 17 out. Once I got it dialled in (16.5 in, 24 out over 27 secs) I liked it. It was well-described on the packet and made a decent espresso - very drinkable, decent crema, very attractive tiger striping in the cup and great mouthfeel. Had my last shot of it an hour ago and I can still taste it.

Please PM me the donation details.


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Not sure if it's espresso or not, I have just cleaned the classic and I'm going to leave it until my Artisan Roast beans rest, so no espresso for the next few days.

As a V60, this is actually very good.

A hint of bitterness and lots of earthy-ness.

Can't really taste the roast, but there are not really many difficult origin flavours either.

I would say it's an easy coffee which doesn't really ask very much.

The smell is great too.

I think this would certainly make a good after meal coffee in the evening.

If I did it in the FP or Chemex, would probably get more flavours, but I don't really have enough left to dial in and I'm enjoying it in the V60 anyway.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

This screamed espresso blend to me, dunno why. Just got that vibe.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Thought it worked best as a flat white (30ml espresso in a 150ml cup) - really enjoyed it. Cut through the milk in a very pleasing balanced way. Espresso was full bodied - touch of acidity but not overpowering. The flat white was the real winner.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

I think what they have managed to create is the ideal coffee shop/ cafe blend as its good as an espresso and great in milk, and lets face it most customers will be drinking it in milk anyway.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

First one last night wasn't dialled in , far too quick . Tasted it anyway . Beneath the taste flaws that were my own fault , I got the nutty bits.

Given the crap extraction in milk was still forgiving .

This morning pulled tight ( 16 g in 17g out 26 seconds ) , in 5oz milk drink , sweet , chocolate and caramel , with just that hint of nuttyness. Like a sweeter version of rave signature blend when in milk. Very nice .

Works on a lever then as well as a pump , should suit mass consumption and be easy to work with for baristas .


----------



## Walter Sobchak (Nov 29, 2012)

How much is a kilo delivered?


----------



## IanP (Aug 4, 2011)

Opened mine today. Have to say I'm less experienced than some on here! Great aroma in the bag. 18g in every time. 1st shot too fast and 27 out in 22secs. A bit thin but dark chocolate. 2nd shot 27 out in 26 secs, darker colour and huge mouthfeel. Nutty more than anything with rich dark chocolate in the background. 2 flat whites, stopped earlier, so 18 in and 23 out in 24 secs, some tiger striping and what a flattie! Thick and enveloping, nuts to the fore (if you know what I mean. ?...) and that dark lingering chocolate. Not much caramel for me there.

As others say, easy to work with, I don't always get a pretty spot on shot at the 2nd attempt with new beans. Would be good to get a kilo of this and play around with it a bit more. A great blend which should please most people, if a slightly darker flavour than I tend towards in my purchases.

Thanks for the sample, and happy to donate if there is a link please?

Will happily order a kilo when it's available 

Ian


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Ok another ristretto in a flatty , bags of nuts , little less chocolate , going to open up the grind this afternoon , and go for an extraction in the normale range and see what happens .


----------



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

Great feedback from all, much appreciated.

Thank you to those of you who donated and those of you who like to contribute please use this paypal id: [email protected]. please leave à message to indicate Your part of the forum.


----------



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

Oméga Blend now availablebon our site


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Ok still going , opened up the grind a little .

16.2 g in 26 out in about 30 seconds plus a 6 second pre infusion .

Again in milk , still nutty , more chocolate , smoother.

Seems forgiving to use in milk based drinks.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Just picked up this thread and not sure why as I was pretty sure I was on the original list and pm'd my details but have not received any sample


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Return of the chap ,return of the chap, return of the chap


----------



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

coffeechap said:


> Just picked up this thread and not sure why as I was pretty sure I was on the original list and pm'd my details but have not received any sample


Coffeechap Could you confirm Your delivery details, pm and we will verfiy .

Thanks


----------



## tictok (Dec 1, 2013)

Righty then - received 100g of beans in post on saturday.

Just got around to trying them now.

To start with, I'm not a pro, or even an expert... just a keen enthusiast / amateur. As such, here are my thoughts....

Opening the pack I see the beans are a lighter roast than I was expecting.

Over the past few months I've been a bit of a stalwart and stuck to my 2 or 3 favourites from a particular roaster.

However these are roasted a little lighter and as such are less oily than my regular. More akin to the beans I used to buy in small batches from a boutique deli / coffee shop not far from here.

I'm coming to the end of a cold, so my nose isn't up to that much - but initial smell of beans was pleasant. Little smokey perhaps, also something giving a little 'zing' in there too. Nothing specific I could pick out.

As the beans are a little lighter, going on instinct I dialled my grinder to be slightly finer than I usually might.

Turns out it was a little too fine for the first cup.

20g beans, 30g extraction in just over 40secs... I'll dial it back a little tomorrow morning.

Nice dark crema.

A couple of sips of espresso are pleasant although I can tell I ground too fine. Slightly bitter, but still pleasant and not at all or sour, so pretty forgiving. I was going to say a little liquorice-like at first, but that was quickly replaced with a bitter dark chocolate. Could happily drink that. It was good, and I'm positive it'd much better when my grinder is dialled in.

As a flat white (drinking as I type this) I honest think it's great. It's a really nice change from my regular.

Lingering rich flavour, all the bitterness gone and I have to say I can detect all the cupping notes (written on the pack) even coming through all the milk in my flat white. The hazelnut is definitely there (even if just a tiny bit), but it's mainly a rich chocolatey, carmel after-taste with a long lasting mouth feel.

I think this works great with a little milk.

It'll be interesting in the morning when I grind slightly coarser how that effects the richness and boldness and lasting of flavour.

If price is comparable to my usual beans I'll be taking the occasional punt on this.

Shame I've only got 4 shots left..... looking forward to the next.


----------



## IanP (Aug 4, 2011)

I've ordered a kilo and looking forward to playing with this blend a bit more that the free sample permitted. £17.97 posted = good value!

The dispatch email notes that there will be a Colombian SO trialled on the forum, so those who missed out on this offer will need to be eagle eyed!


----------



## Walter Sobchak (Nov 29, 2012)

IanP said:


> I've ordered a kilo and looking forward to playing with this blend a bit more that the free sample permitted. £17.97 posted = good value!
> 
> The dispatch email notes that there will be a Colombian SO trialled on the forum, so those who missed out on this offer will need to be eagle eyed!


Decent price, will place an order when I run out of my current rave beans.


----------



## IanP (Aug 4, 2011)

Nearly finished the kilo I bought. Dialled it in in two shots and has stayed there throughout the kiko. No adjustment needed! Tastes really brilliant as a flat white, it really shines in a 5oz flattie, wonderfully chocolatey and nutty with a hint of caramel at the end. Consistent stuff. Haven't experimented with different brew temperatures as it's great at 93º as it is. It's also great value even with the postage. If you're looking for a new blend for milk based drinks I'd recommend giving it a try.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (Nov 29, 2012)

About to order a kg, is there a forum code for discount available?

I seem to remember something about a discount code.


----------



## IanP (Aug 4, 2011)

Walter Sobchak said:


> About to order a kg, is there a forum code for discount available?
> 
> I seem to remember something about a discount code.


Hi Walter,

Don't remember anything about a discount code, though was surprised what good value it is! Unless coffee omega know otherwise?

Hope you enjoy it?!

Ian


----------



## Walter Sobchak (Nov 29, 2012)

IanP said:


> Hi Walter,
> 
> Don't remember anything about a discount code, though was surprised what good value it is! Unless coffee omega know otherwise?
> 
> ...


Hi Ian

Maybe I'm getting mixed up with coffee compass then. Thanks I'm sure I will!


----------



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

Hi,

Sorry currently we do not have any special codes.

Thanks for the order.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (Nov 29, 2012)

coffee_omega said:


> Hi,
> 
> Sorry currently we do not have any special codes.
> 
> Thanks for the order.


Placed an order 6 days ago and order is still pending?

Any reason for the delay?


----------



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

Sorry Walter, spoke with roast master, was slight delay in roasting this week due to technical issue. Apologies for that. It should be out this week.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (Nov 29, 2012)

coffee_omega said:


> Sorry Walter, spoke with roast master, was slight delay in roasting this week due to technical issue. Apologies for that. It should be out this week.


Think your roast master may be telling porkies, received the beans this morning with a roast date of 20/02/2014.


----------



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

Will pass this on for further investigation


----------

